# White female needs a home



## Janet R (8 mo ago)

We found a pigeon in the road with leg and wing injuries about a month ago. She's now in better health and can fly a few feet, so I think she can make a full recovery. Much as I'd like to keep her, she would be better off with other birds in a good loft with knowledgeable owners. Anyone in San Antonio, TX, interested?


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

The best place to post to find somone in your locality is often the Palomacy facebook page, linked below.
Palomacy pigeon and dove rescue Facebook page


----------



## silencer.1987.gh (8 mo ago)

Hmm I would love to have it but I'm in ghana and I don't think you have to ship just and single bird to me here. Perhaps you keep it as pet and find and friend for her.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, here is another international pigeon group:



https://m.facebook.com/groups/pigeon.rescue/



You could put a message on the notice board at vet clinics (there are even vets who personally help animals in need to find a home. I adopted three baby pigeons from my vet 😅), pet shops, supermarkets and in all other places which have a notice board.

You could ask to friends, family members if they are interested in getting a new pet or if they know someone interested in it... You could find someone by word of mouth.

In the bad case, you can adopt him 😉. 

God luck!


----------



## Aces (Aug 4, 2012)

If she still needs a home, I would love to adopt her, but I'm in Southern California


----------

